# Skidsteer - using travel speed between jobsites



## UpNorther (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi all, 
I have 3 plowsites and thinking about adding a 4th. Currently just drive skidsteer between them instead of trailering between. Easy enough with 2 of them next to each other and the 3rd being 1.7 miles away. In travel gear it only takes 10 minutes, and is faster than loading on a trailer. 
I'm thinking about adding a 4th plowsite 2.4 miles farther away also. 

My question is, is it bad on the high flow pump for that distance ? 
thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

No, we plow in "travel" gears for hours on end.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Hell we plow in travel speed most of the time


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I plow in 2 speed. They used to think I was a skid loader plowing freak. Was always a go kart type of kid never let my foot off.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd shoot myself if I had to plow in low range all the time.



cjames808 said:


> Was always a go kart type of kid never let my foot off.


Is there any other way?

Grew up pulling trailers with underpowered trucks...foot to the floor to get them moving and seldom get over 60 with a loaded trailer. Or, the wonderful hesitation in those 4 barrel carbs from Dodge. If I didn't mat it, they would spit and sputter while crossing 2 way stops.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

That's another old story that won't die. I believe it all started years ago cause of the torque converters in the hoe's etc. Won't hurt a thing. I know guys that are scared to death to road there skids. Dummy's lol


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Cattle farm I worked on when I was young would have me road a skid 2 times a week to fed at a different feed lot.

It was 4 miles each way... 

It will be just fine


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

We used to trailer our skid to town and a couple of sites on the outskirts of town. We now mainly drive the skids. Takes less time, and equipment to move them around. Yes it takes longer than driving the truck, however when the weather is crap I don't have to worry so much about the other people on the road cutting a loaded truck/trailer off and causing an accident.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I quit plowing now, but I always roaded about 1.5-2 miles to some apartment complexes, often several times per storm. Rarely take the skid out of HI for the whole winter..........


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

you know what I just found kinda ironic about the thread title...

"Using travel speed between jobsites"

If you were not supposed to use "travel speed" to get from jobsite to jobsite... when would you use it?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> you know what I just found kinda ironic about the thread title...
> 
> "Using travel speed between jobsites"
> 
> If you were not supposed to use "travel speed" to get from jobsite to jobsite... when would you use it?


I made it past that but gott hung up 3 plowsites and looking to add a 4th....Does that mean there's 2 more Michael's and potentially 3.

Like Phil run in Hi gear 2 and from hay lots to load and unload, same in Cat Hoe.


----------



## UpNorther (Nov 6, 2019)

Thanks everyone for all the feedback. Being new to his, I wasn't sure how far to push the high flo pump.



FredG said:


> That's another old story that won't die. I believe it all started years ago cause of the torque converters in the hoe's etc. Won't hurt a thing. I know guys that are scared to death to road there skids. Dummy's lol


Good to hear ! 
After hearing that and others feedback now I mostly plow in high speed also. 
About 15 years ago at construction jobsites we'd try to road 47' boom lifts 5 miles between jobsites.. Bad decision as we blew the pumps, which is why i asked now.

As it turns out, the additional (4th) plowsite/apartment complex didn't work out for me, but maybe that's a good thing.


----------

